# Dosing Bottles



## Mr.Shenanagins (5 Dec 2020)

Got both of these on amazon for $10 and the wonderful wife made some cool labels for me. No more dosing spoons!


----------



## dcurzon (5 Dec 2020)

Nice!
What ml's do the pumps squirt?


----------



## noodlesuk (5 Dec 2020)

Looks great, similar in my house,  Wife is cricutting everything and anything!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (5 Dec 2020)

dcurzon said:


> Nice!
> What ml's do the pumps squirt?


Have not tested the mL yet I will tonight and let you know. But it’s a nice sturdy bottle, they look black but they are actually a hunter green.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (6 Dec 2020)

dcurzon said:


> Nice!
> What ml's do the pumps squirt?


So after many tests the approximate dosage per squirt is 1.75 ml


----------



## dcurzon (6 Dec 2020)

Will you adjust your mix to suit a squirt of 1.75ml, or ??


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (6 Dec 2020)

dcurzon said:


> Will you adjust your mix to suit a squirt of 1.75ml, or ??


Nah, I’ll just round


----------

